# Sexiest person to come out of wales



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 4, 2006)

with pics please  so we know which of our fellow welshies who you lust over







Oh yes siree


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Brockway (Feb 4, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

>



Kinky choice D. 

I'd go for a more mainstream selection: Catherine Zeta Jones. She's lush.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 6, 2006)

So there you have it, two sexy people have emerged from the whole of Welsh history, one from each gender just to keep the balance, ifankew and good night.

_<gets coat and goes home to pack and leave for somewhere, errr, *sexier*!>_


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 6, 2006)

I love this bloke  





Rhys Ifans,, I think he's gorgeous, 
and I will be back with some more of him looking tasty,

Lil'mis, I couldnt see your choise, just a little red square, seen all the rest tho


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So there you have it, two sexy people have emerged from the whole of Welsh history, one from each gender just to keep the balance, ifankew and good night.
> _<gets coat and goes home to pack and leave for somewhere, errr, *sexier*!>_


Oy, watch it. There's loads of sexy welsh...




Tom the chest... I mean pop... for example. You gotta admit, you're impressed.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

A the laydeez have informed me many a time that Colin Jackson is a bit dishy.


----------



## LDR (Feb 6, 2006)

Phil Campbell





Original guitarist with rock group Motorhead, of 'Ace of spades' fame. 
Born in Pontypridd and still lives in South Wales.


----------



## Derian (Feb 6, 2006)

Sexiest person to come out of Pontrhydyfen (to my knowledge  )


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Tom the chest... I mean pop... for example. You gotta admit, you're impressed.



Nice legs!!!  I'm becoming a bit of a _'legs woman'_ in my old age!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

My fancy is tickled much more by Welsh singer Rhian Benson. Mmmmmmmmmmm:


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Phil Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lives in my street, he does. Nice bloke. Really down to earth in a really normal house. Used to put on big parties and play guitar, and invite the whole neighbourhood.
My uncle is mates with him - used to roadie for his first band.
My brother went to school, and played in a band, with his son Todd, who's got an up and coming band of his own (whove recently got a deal and have toured with Motorhaed). They're called Squad (shortened from the slightly un-cool sounding 'Phsycho Squad'), and they're OK from what I've heard.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 6, 2006)

Jayne Sullivan - does it for me!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 6, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Oy, watch it. There's loads of sexy welsh...
> 
> Tom the chest... I mean pop... for example. You gotta admit, you're impressed.



D'you wanna give it a rest with the 'I've hung out with Tom Jones' thing? I mean in twelve months backpacking round the world, you got *one* photo of yourself with a bloke who comes from a few miles away? (Oh yeah, and a fleeting glimpse of Keanu Reeves (or was it Christopher?) on a moped). 






Well, I'm stimulated


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 6, 2006)

http://jacobswellchurch.org/tim/images/Jonah-Woodcut.jpg


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

Buendia:

Yeah, yeah, roll out the ole' Ruth Madoc thing to win yer argument why dontcha?!

Well, I'm not gonna let tihs one pass, cos in her day Ruthy was a well dishy woman. There's just something about those shorts - admit it!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Wot no votes for Ray Reardon? I'm shocked and appalled.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 6, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Wot no votes for Ray Reardon? I'm shocked and appalled.



Talking of snooker - Doug Mountjoy's daughter was a topless model.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 6, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Phil Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Pedant Alert> the original guitarist for Motorhead was ex Pink Fairy Larry Wallis followed by Fast Eddie Clarke from 1979. Phil Campbell didn't join til 1984 way after Ace of Spades.</Pedant Alert>


----------



## Fridayschild (Feb 6, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> <Pedant Alert> the original guitarist for Motorhead was ex Pink Fairy Larry Wallis followed by Fast Eddie Clarke from 1979. Phil Campbell didn't join til 1984 way after Ace of Spades.</Pedant Alert>


I fancied Fast Eddie like nobody's business when I was 17, (although I admit this is a little off topic.)


----------



## Fridayschild (Feb 6, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Wot no votes for Ray Reardon? I'm shocked and appalled.


More on topic, my grandfather beat Ray Reardon at snooker in a working-man's club in Abertillery. Neither point is terribly interesting is it?


----------



## Brockway (Feb 6, 2006)

Fridayschild said:
			
		

> I fancied Fast Eddie like nobody's business when I was 17, (although I admit this is a little off topic.)



While we're talking Motorhead: Although born in Stoke, Lemme grew up on Anglesey - he reckons he was the only English kid in a school of 300 Welsh kids. He went native and developed a loathing for English tourists, according to his autobiography. 

At a gig in Chester he greeted the fans in Welsh to the delight of those from Wales and the bemusement of those from England. Still the only rock star I've ever heard put on a Cardiff accent on national tv.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with Derian! There was definately something very sexy about Burton when he was younger.


I also think Rhys is sexy. Maybe it's the slightly scruffy look mixed with a great sense of humour/fun. Gets me everytime.    





Ioan's kinda cute.....






I'm sure there's a few more..


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 6, 2006)

And I have a thing for Kelly's eyes and smile. I could drown in those....(yes I know he is a prick but I wouldn't want a relationship with him   )


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 6, 2006)

He has got absolutely gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 6, 2006)

James Dean Bradfield when he was still in shape.

(Rhiannon Benson - yowzer!!)


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 6, 2006)

Sexy and stylish-Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## neprimerimye (Feb 6, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Phil Campbell
> Original guitarist with rock group Motorhead, of 'Ace of spades' fame.
> Born in Pontypridd and still lives in South Wales.



The original guitarist with Motorhead was Larry Wallis formerly of The Pink Fairies. He was replaced by Fast Eddie Clarke in the defintive version of the band. Phil Campbell is then a relative latecomer.

Ah I see this info has already been posted. Apologies for duplication.

Mind given the nonimations thus far I'm beginning to wonder why how the population of this country continues I mean talk about ugly!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I agree with Derian! There was definately something very sexy about Burton when he was younger.
> 
> 
> I also think Rhys is sexy. Maybe it's the slightly scruffy look mixed with a great sense of humour/fun. Gets me everytime.
> ...



he was my little red cross in a while square- Only a FAR sexier pic


----------



## Derian (Feb 6, 2006)

neprimerimye said:
			
		

> The original guitarist with Motorhead was Larry Wallis formerly of The Pink Fairies. He was replaced by Fast Eddie Clarke in the defintive version of the band. Phil Campbell is then a relative latecomer.
> 
> Ah I see this info has already been posted. Apologies for duplication.
> 
> Mind given the nonimations thus far I'm beginning to wonder why how the population of this country continues I mean talk about ugly!




 Ugly?  

Given the country's small population, the number of beautiful/sexy/famous people past and present are triple  

Troll


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ioan's kinda cute.....



Is that one of the blokes from that King Arthur film?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 7, 2006)

Fridayschild said:
			
		

> I fancied Fast Eddie like nobody's business when I was 17, (although I admit this is a little off topic.)



Was he the minging dwarf with the bumfluff moustache? Or was that 'Philthy Animal' Taylor, and why the fuck do I remember this information?

Incidentally, my vote goes to a set of three sisters I used to know, but not in the biblical sense.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 7, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> cos in her day Ruthy was a well dishy woman. There's just something about those shorts - admit it!



I was being serious, ffs!! Not even a washed out whiff of yesterday's sarcasm about me!

Anyway, here's one for the ladeez:






Phwooooaaar!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2006)

right!

this young lady makes me weak at the knees   




Ceri Lewis, mmmmmmmm


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 7, 2006)

And in case anyone says the Welsh can't play good sport _and_ be gorgeous at the same time, I give you...


----------



## Fridayschild (Feb 7, 2006)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Was he the minging dwarf with the bumfluff moustache? Or was that 'Philthy Animal' Taylor, and why the fuck do I remember this information?
> 
> Incidentally, my vote goes to a set of three sisters I used to know, but not in the biblical sense.


That was definitely Philthy Animal and he never did it for me. I was just thinking that I find Welsh men, generally speaking, far more attractive than their English counterparts.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2006)

oh Cerys oh Cerys, why did you have to marry that old man 






i hope he don't tame you! oh Cerys


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh Cerys oh Cerys, why did you have to marry that old man



What? Cerys and 1927 are an item??


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2006)

Sarra Elgan
another one lost


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> What? Cerys and 1927 are an item??



oi you! either come up with some fine examples of our beauty and ruggedness or naff off!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oi you! either come up with some fine examples of our beauty and ruggedness or naff off!



Well, I thought 1927 and RubberBuc were fairly rugged, but I wouldn't want to say any more in public.

Whassamadda with Hywel, eh? You some sort of ageist?


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I was being serious, ffs!! Not even a washed out whiff of yesterday's sarcasm about me!
> 
> Anyway, here's one for the ladeez:
> 
> ...




Is there something you are not telling us? Would you like to tell me? You can trusssst me honest.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, I thought 1927 and RubberBuc were fairly rugged, but I wouldn't want to say any more in public.


Buggered more like


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2006)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Is that one of the blokes from that King Arthur film?




Mmmmhhmmm


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Buggered more like



Mutually?


----------



## nightowl (Feb 7, 2006)

kathryn jenkins will do for me. used to have a thing for eddie ladd a few years back for some strange reason


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 7, 2006)

I cannot believe nobodys mentioned this hunk of loveliness  
About the only valeeezz boy Ive ever thought MMMhmMMMMM yes purlease


----------



## llantwit (Feb 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I cannot believe nobodys mentioned this hunk of loveliness
> About the only valeeezz boy Ive ever thought MMMhmMMMMM yes purlease


I think Strumpet got there first, sorry Lil Miss!   ^link^
You can both 'ave him as far as I'm concerned, wot with his whiney bloody voice.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 7, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I think Strumpet got there first, sorry Lil Miss!   ^link^
> You can both 'ave him as far as I'm concerned, wot with his whiney bloody voice.


 at the same time??


----------



## llantwit (Feb 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> at the same time??


Wotever floats yer boat, like!
BTW, if yer into the whole boxing look, then I always thought this fella (Joe Calzaghe) was a bit like an acceptable, less whiny, alternative to Kelly Stereophonics. Kind of look alike, no?


----------



## Derian (Feb 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> at the same time??



Passes the time. Breaks up a boring day. Why not, eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2006)

Both have him? Share? Oh gwaaan then.


----------



## Derian (Feb 7, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Both have him? Share? Oh gwaaan then.



You don't have to observe - you could join in...

  

Now we need a sponsor


----------



## Dai Sheep (Feb 8, 2006)

No one mentioned Amanda Protheroe Thomas yet? If I could find a decent picture I'd show you what your missing!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 8, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> No one mentioned Amanda Protheroe Thomas yet? If I could find a decent picture I'd show you what your missing!



This one?






Who is she anyway?

(Don't you have google in your house or something? )


----------



## Dai Sheep (Feb 8, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's a tv presenter on BBC Wales and S4C


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> And I have a thing for Kelly's eyes and smile. I could drown in those....(yes I know he is a prick but I wouldn't want a relationship with him   )




he's like 4ft 8 isn't he?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Wotever floats yer boat, like!
> BTW, if yer into the whole boxing look, then I always thought this fella (Joe Calzaghe) was a bit like an acceptable, less whiny, alternative to Kelly Stereophonics. Kind of look alike, no?





errrrrrm nope

and yes Kelly Jones is V small ( fer a blokie) but Im a midget so its not a problem


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> You don't have to observe - you could join in...
> Now we need a sponsor



  


jugularvein - yup he is a short arse...it SO doesn't matter


----------



## TLA (Feb 8, 2006)

Nicky Wire

Kelly Jones standing on a box would come second.

Cerys Matthews is dead sexy too.


----------

